# Dove Dutch Doe ( Sarah Y ) and Recent Dutch Doe Harvest!



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the best marked dove doe from the one im bring for you to WC and there is a older doe aswel i found in the subs bin haha


















and yesterday 4-5 week old dutch doe harvest ( a few brokens too )

















You distract hima nd we'll escape ( promise we'll come back! )


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh my! A whole bin of them! Adorable and beautiful! I had some PE brokens a while back, but never got them to breed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have a lot of very good looking contenders in there; bunches of them! Very nice.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

In a week or so they will be getting split again, ones useful for breeding and the other will replace mice that are in the subs bin if they are better or equally marked. ( although its doubtful ill use them for breeding they are spares lol )


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice harvest there! Look how eager and friendly they seem


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you choose the ones with the best markings or the typiest ones for breeding?

I know you'd like to have both in one mousies...just curious about your thinking.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> Do you choose the ones with the best markings or the typiest ones for breeding?
> 
> I know you'd like to have both in one mousies...just curious about your thinking.


I try to go for the best type and markings, i know its not always going to be the case but i try to get a close as i can with each.

Currently the breeding doe's i have are definatly better marked, no random splogging or spotting.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Im still very much a rookie with dutch tho.

I've had a few place cards (1st,2nd and 3rd ) and this past show Sowood got 2nd int he marked challenge loosing to a vari.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're looking great Mark! Dove Dutch are soooo beautiful :love1


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha I like the one in the top corner of the first box picture, with the white bum and funky head markings! lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats a rubbish broken hha


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful dutch babies!! Congratulations!


----------

